# Just sharing my website !



## Sue Bruce (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd like to share my website (which I host with SmugMug).  It's Sue Bruce Photography.  Photography is my sole source of income and it occupies me at least 25 hours each week, sometimes more.  I am east coast based (MA), and about to invest in a camera upgrade to Canon 5d mk II. 

Sue Bruce


----------



## Ham1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sue Bruce said:


> I'd like to share my website (which I host with SmugMug).  It's Sue Bruce Photography.  Photography is my sole source of income and it occupies me at least 25 hours each week, sometimes more.  I am east coast based (MA), and about to invest in a camera upgrade to Canon 5d mk II.
> 
> Sue Bruce



It looks great!   Plus, you have some really nice work.

Nice shot!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TPF.

You didn't ask for C&C of your site but here's my reaction anyway. I would create a separate areas for: portfolio and clients (all the locked galleries.) I found extremely annoying to get to a page to find that most of the galleries are locked.

Some very nice photos btw.


----------



## Sue Bruce (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you c cloudwalker ... that's a good idea.  I will try and arrange that.


----------

